# Any good cheap floating line?



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My fly line is old and the tip doesnt like to stay floating. I dont fly fish enough to spend 100s of dollars on a really nice line. I have a Wyoming trip coming up that I'll be throwing dries and I want to have a good trip. Any of the cheap lines any good? I have a 9 foot 5 wt. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This looks ok?
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

I just strung my wife's rod with some Cortland WF 5wt floating line that I bought for $29 at a small sporting goods store in Davis county. We just spent 10 days fishing in Colorado and it fished just fine.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Right one. Is the end a loop connection or just a cut off end?


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

If you get up in logan any stop into round rocks, theres some line that are being cleared out for next years inventory and I'll get you like a 20% discount on them as well so they will be pretty cheap. I'll look when I'm there tomorrow and see what is in stock thats not on the web sight. I live in davis county so I could bring one home and have you meet me to get it if you needed.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

stupiddog said:


> If you get up in logan any stop into round rocks, theres some line that are being cleared out for next years inventory and I'll get you like a 20% discount on them as well so they will be pretty cheap. I'll look when I'm there tomorrow and see what is in stock thats not on the web sight. I live in davis county so I could bring one home and have you meet me to get it if you needed.


Awesome! PM sent.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Try Mucilin on the first 3 feet of your existing line. I use it on my SA GPX and it works
very well.---Have fun.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I was once told that fly lines come in 2 styles.
The cheaper like had a coating on the outside of it.
More expensive line has the coating impregnated into it.
Try to find the best price on a better quality line if you can. 

One tip that I would suggest.
Coat the end of the line with super glue or something like it to keep water from absorbing into the line.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Good advice Grandpa D and everyone else for that matter. 

Nor-tah, I have a cabelas brand you had a link to and I haven't had any complaints other then the tip sinking in rough water but thats to be expected even with high quality lines. And for what its worth one of the cabelas guys told me that their brand is actually made by Scientific Anglers. The main thing to worry about with any fly line is keeping it clean. That is what helps it keep floating high the most IMO.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great advice guys. I am excited to get some new line and catch some fish!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

For a line for the best bang for the buck the SA Supra series http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...ducts/FloatingFly/Professional/SupraFloating/is impossible to beat. I have fished about every line out there and have always been most impressed with SA lines more than any other brand. It has the same AST coating that has always separated SA lines from all the others out there as well as a small streamlined welded loop at the end so there is no need for supergluing nail knots (which stiffens the line, causing it to crack down to the multifilament core). The loop at the end is one of the few loops that I have seen that does not delaminate rather quickly. I have seen loops on SA Sharkskins, Cortland 555 Dyna tips, Rio Grandes, and Orvis Wonderlines delaminate after only a few uses. The Supra is a newer version of the old Ultra4 line, which was the flagship of Scientific Anglers until they came out with their Mastery Series of specialized taper fly lines.

BTW, Notah, where in Wyoming are you headed?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out the discount rack at cabelas. They have some pretty good line that is usually 60-70 bucks , but on clearance for 20-30. I bought some of the cortland western rivers line for 32 bucks when I got my new rod. It has been ok, but like others have said , the tip tends to sink on me after a while. I just gink it & its ready to float for a few more hours!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

PM sent;


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pack,
No PM?
Flyguy,
PM sent.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll try again


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Any good cheap floating line? The myth*

Sent


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

kyle, 

I would suggest getting yourself a double taper line. A wf is great for shooting line, for casts 35-40 ft and longer. If you don't think you are going to be shooting line on your casts, the double taper will have 2 ends for you to use. 

If all else fails, I can look and see if I can find a 5wt line for you to have. I don't use my 5wt much anymore and last I remember I had a few sitting around.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You know--------- that's it's really easier for the common fly caster to cast a DT further than a WF. Now before someones goes off------- You have to have a fairly decent consistent stroke and understand the physics of fly casting to keep that running line in the air and traveling smoothly loading your rod---- it's easier for someone who doesn't care about all of that to keep a DT line in the air thus loading the rod and getting distance. There is a lot media hype on fly lines etc that really doesn't apply to Joe avg fly guy that the fly fishing - let's say elite just to tick somebody off- that is put out there - I don't blame them- it's the bissuness they are in and it's a tough one- they have to sell product and they are in to it usually with a passion and want or expect everyone to cast like Lee Wulff------- problem is it's not always true for everyone-


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Packfish said:


> You know--------- that's it's really easier for the common fly caster to cast a DT further than a WF. Now before someones goes off------- You have to have a fairly decent consistent stroke and understand the physics of fly casting to keep that running line in the air and traveling smoothly loading your rod---- it's easier for someone who doesn't care about all of that to keep a DT line in the air thus loading the rod and getting distance. There is a lot media hype on fly lines etc that really doesn't apply to Joe avg fly guy that the fly fishing - let's say elite just to tick somebody off- that is put out there - I don't blame them- it's the bissuness they are in and it's a tough one- they have to sell product and they are in to it usually with a passion and want or expect everyone to cast like Lee Wulff------- problem is it's not always true for everyone-


I agree 100%. I know I am in the vast minority but I much prefer DT on anything 5wt on down. A DT throws dries so smooth its like spreading soft butter. The way I beat up my fly lines it allows me to get double the life out of the line, which means 8 months instead of 4 months before I have to replace them out. Just put a new DT on my new Helios 5 wt and it doesn't get any smoother than that!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree with the posts above. I use DT line and my casting skills are not such that I really notice the difference and sometimes less expensive line seems to hold up a little better than the top of the line that is designed for casting but not necessarily for durability. To address the oiginal question, I am most familier with Cortland lines because that is what I use. My favorite line is Cortland 444 DT. It is like the middle grade. I have Cortland 333 DT on several spools that I use primarily in the winter. It is very reasonablly priced and holds up great. It is my reccomendation for inexpensive line. I have Tried Cortland 555 WF (very expensive line) and was dissapointed in how well it held up compared to the 333 or 444 and I could not tell much difference in my casting abilities with it. My 2 cents.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! Stupiddog hooked me up with some Cortland 444 at a very good price!! Cant wait to try it out!! I'll take plenty of pics! I'll have to bookmark this thread for later reference. Lots of great info here.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard yarn wrapped with electricians tape works... :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze Nor-tah, just use a spinning rod reel with a red and white plastic bobber (strike indicator).


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you kiddin me!!?? Those grayling are way too smart for that!!


----------

